# smoke detector



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

49x said:


> looking for the article in code book on hard wired smoke detectors in a multi family unit


Looking for what ?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You need to talk to the AHJ or your town building dept. for that info..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

keep on looking. It's in the building codes book


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> keep on looking. It's in the building codes book


.......


...And NFPA 72,local fire prevention codes and NEC 310.


----------



## ElectricCrab05 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not sure what you're looking for... but smoke detector applications can be found in your NFPA code and your local building code book. The NEC is designed for electrical installation safety. Hope this helps.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

49x said:


> looking for the article in code book on hard wired smoke detectors in a multi family unit


You'll find that in the IBC, which will also reference NFPA 72. If you don't own these already, prepare for sticker shock. Multifamily work earns you the right to buy a heck of a lot of expensive code books.


----------

